# A Canadian Victory : Passchendaele, 1917



## Maestro (May 24, 2009)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

A few important battles in WWI were won due to Canadian troops, or with major help coming from the Canadian Corp. (Well, at least from what we can see on the CBC and Historia channel.) So I decided to make a serie of threads about our different victories in WWI. Here is the second one : Passchendaele.

Taken from : Battle of Passchendaele - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Battle of Passchendaele, or Third Battle of Ypres was one of the major battles of World War I. The battle consisted of a series of operations starting in June 1917 and petering out in November 1917 in which Entente troops under British command attacked the Imperial German Army. The battle was fought for control of the village of Passchendaele near the town of Ypres in West Flanders, Belgium.
> 
> The attack served several strategic purposes. A successful attack offered the British a chance of inflicting significant casualties on the German army. A breakthrough in Flanders would hinder the German submarine campaign against British shipping, and also help prevent German bombers from attacking targets in mainland Britain. Whether successful or not, the attack would prevent the German Army from exploiting the serious morale problems of the French.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2009)

Part II



> *Second Battle of Passchendaele*
> 26 October - 10 November Main article: Second Battle of Passchendaele
> 
> The four divisions of the Canadian Corps were transferred to the Ypres Salient and tasked with making additional advances on Passchendaele. The Canadian Corps relieved II Anzac Corps on 18 October from their positions along the valley between Gravenstafel Ridge and the heights at Passchendaele. Interestingly, it was virtually the same front as had been occupied by the 1st Canadian Division back in April 1915. The Canadian Corps operation was to be executed in series of three attacks each with limited objectives, delivered at intervals of three or more days. As the Canadian Corps position was directly south of the inter-army boundary between British Fifth and Second Army, the British Fifth Army would mount subsidiary operations on the Canadian Corps' left flank while the I Anzac Corps would advance to protect the right flank. The execution dates of the phases were tentatively given as 26 October, 30 October and 6 November.
> ...


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Sort of "in topic" but Iron Maiden made a song called Passchaele that is a tribute to the battle.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice way to hijack a thread !


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2009)

Maestro said:


> Nice way to hijack a thread !




Yes, but it was Iron Maiden {now if it had been a Madonna song he'd be walkin' the plank... }


I watched the History channel on WWI, it's just unbelievable what they went through.


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Same here. It was definitely a nightmare of a war. And my post had a key word in it.


----------

